# White bindings



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread has potential.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate the gopro look more than white bindings personally.


----------



## Snowster (Nov 26, 2013)

Once you go black you never go back...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Those mid summer posts though...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

better than lime green or neon orange of some shit color


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, it's whatever to me. I generally go with black, but if white was cheaper or all that was a available that'd be fine too.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

CassMT said:


> better than lime green or neon orange of some shit color


heh, I ride two boards, one with lime green bindings and the other with orange bindings. oops! :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

As long as it's not pink...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> As long as it's not pink...


What about puce?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> What about puce?


Brown? Why not.
Brown n gold was quite "in" some years ago


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I had silver Flow Teams


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually like the all-white look. 

Here's me doing a rodeo 7 with a deep pow landing:



















...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> I actually like the all-white look.
> 
> Here's me doing a rodeo 7 with a deep pow landing:
> 
> ...





...did you notice the Polar Bear in the background?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jacobrulz said:


> Does anyone else hate the look of white bindings?


Nope.

I hate black outerwear.
BOOOOOOORRRRIIIIIINNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> heh, I ride two boards, one with lime green bindings and the other with orange bindings. oops! :laugh:


Switch one binding, make frankenboard.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Those mid summer posts though...



Haha, lol. Good one


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

eh, binding color is irrelevant to me.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Zolemite said:


> Haha, lol. Good one


I came on here to post about something totally irrelevant as well then I saw this and I was saved


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

I prefer the Gay Rainbow colors on all my bindings


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

did you notice the color of TRice's bindings in the Art of Flight? 

exactly, WGAF


----------

